# 18/8 v 18/10 Stainless Steel



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While I understand the compositional differences between 18/8 and 18/10 stainless steel, I don't know if there's any practical difference between the two. Does 18/8 scratch or damage easier? Is it more prone to having food stick to it? Is browning or searing comparable for both? What about staining - is one more prone to stain than the other?

Any "stainless" gurus out there?

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The difference is negligible and due more to rounding off numbers and the allowed variation in the steel.

18/10 or/8 are part of the 300 series of stainless steel, specifically 320 I think. These have a low carbon content so they're soft. Low carbon also helps with low reactivity as does the Chrome(18%and Nickel(8-10%) added. The specification allows for a broader range of nickel because the performance of the steel is statistically the same across that range.

300 series steel can be non-magnetic so be sure to check for compatibility with induction cooktops if that's an issue.


----------

